# Heroes of Tarsia



## olopi (26. Juni 2009)

Wie Der Titel schon sagt werde ich ein _*Foren*_ -prg erstellen

es wird ein komplett Instanz basierendes Rpg Werden hier Mal die Klassen:

    Name: Berserker

  Vorteil: viel schaden

  Nachteil: wenig rüstung

  Passiv: Wut

  Spezial: Enrage







  Name: Schildträger

  Vorteil: Viel Rüstung

  Nachteil: Wenig schaden

  Passiv: Grossschild

  Spezial: Absorber









  Name: Druide

  Vorteil: Heiler

  Nachteil: wenig schaden

  Passiv: Heilung

  Spezial: Bäumchen







  Name: Geflügelter

  Vorteil: kann Fliegen

  Nachteil: Nahkämpfer

  Passiv: Fliegen

  Spezial: Sturzflug







  Name: Nekromant

  Vorteil: kann tote erwecken

  Nachteil: wenig Rüstung

  Passiv: Totenerweckung

  Spezial: Knochenwurf







  Name: Ninja

  Vorteil: kann sich Tarnen

  Nachteil: Schwache Rüstung

  Passiv: Tarnung

  Spezial: Klingenrad




    Name:  Magus

  Vorteil: Caster

  Nachteil: Wenig Rüstung

  Passiv: Flammenball

  Spezial: Feuerrolle





  Name: Elementarkrieger

  Vorteil: Verstärkung

  Nachteil: wenig rüstung

  Passiv: Elementartotem

  Spezial: erdbeben

Aktuelle Rassem:Zombies,Orcs,Tauren,Menschen,Gmone,Zwerge 

Spieler:Naarg Tauren Schildträger, Pogolinus Zombie Nekromant,Toddi_jenkins Tauren Druide,masterdark orc elementarkrieger,Hirsi325 Ork Berserker,Droyale Zombie Geflügelter,dragon1(brond) Zwerg magus

Wer mehr wissen will PN me




PS: Für alle aus Dem Buffed Team gibt es eine überraschung


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=6


----------



## olopi (26. Juni 2009)

Bitte Verschieben habs nicht gesehen


----------



## Naarg (26. Juni 2009)

Kannst du uns vielleicht ein paar Details erzählen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olopi (26. Juni 2009)

Hier ein kleines FAQ:
*Wird es Gold(Geld)Geben?*

  Nein Fürs erste nicht

*Wie Werden die Instanzen Funktionieren?*

  Alles Zufall es wird berechnet was die einzelnen Spieler können(+,-)Bossfähikeit

*Wie Werden wir den Kampf sehen?*

  Entweder Text oder Zeichnung(Strichmännchen hab ja nicht 1000Jahre zeit)

*Was für Arten der Instanzen wird es geben?*

  1,5,10,15,20 und 25 Spieler Instanzen

*Wie viel Charaktere darf man haben? *

  Pro Spieler 1

*Wie Kriegt man dann eine 25mann Gruppe Zusammen?*

  Zusammen mit anderen Spieler absprechen

*Wie Kriegt man bessere Items(Rüstung,Waffen)?*

  Am Anfang wird es keine Items Geben ,es ist aber geplant

*Wer wird helfen Features zu Planen?*

  Am anfang nur ich ich werde aber ein Verbesserungsthreaht eröffnen

*Welche Rassen wird es geben?*

  am Anfang nur Menschen, Später vielleicht:Gnome,Zwerge,Orcs,Goblins,Elfen,Tauren und Zombies

*Wie kann ich Helfen?*

  Schreibt mir eine PN mit dem Inhalt zur Hilfe(Skizzen,Items,Bosse,Trash und Instanzen)


----------



## Naarg (28. Juni 2009)

Würde gerne um dies Fragen: 
1. Muss ich aktiv Mitspielen? Oder kann ich Morgens meinem Charakter sagen er soll um 5 in die und die Instanz gehn?

2. Wie steht es mit Gilden?

3. Hast du das mit Blizzard geklärt? Shakes&Fidget hatte ja auch Lizenzprobleme weil das ganze wow zu ähnlich war.

lg Naarg =)


----------



## Naarg (29. Juni 2009)

Ich mache mit, meine Klasse ist Schildträger, Rasse ist Tauren :> Mal schauen was draus wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juni 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 3. Hast du das mit Blizzard geklärt? Shakes&Fidget hatte ja auch Lizenzprobleme weil das ganze wow zu ähnlich war.


1. wen Blizzard gegen dieses foren rpg wirklich rechtliche schritte einleiten solten dan haben ein ganzer haufen andere mmomacher wie z.b. Mythic mit daoc und noch einige andere einen grund Blizzard den geldbeutel lehr zu klagen ^^

2. ich bin auch dabei mal sehn was daraus wird ^^

Nekromant->Mensch bzw später dan Zombie ^^


----------



## Naarg (1. Juli 2009)

Pogolinus schrieb:


> 1. wen Blizzard gegen dieses foren rpg wirklich rechtliche schritte einleiten solten dan haben ein ganzer haufen andere mmomacher wie z.b. Mythic mit daoc und noch einige andere einen grund Blizzard den geldbeutel lehr zu klagen ^^


 Ich habe nicht nachgedacht, denken ist nicht so meine Stärke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olopi (7. Juli 2009)

So um etwas Frische Luft reinzubringen eröffne ich die erste INSTANZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DER GRABEN DER VERDERBUNG(S)

Spieler:2 und 5
Bosse:2
Art:Story
Darstellung:Text

Los Gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olopi (7. Juli 2009)

Noch Mehr Neues:
Nameer Name wird von mein RPG zu Heroes of Tarsia umbennant
Instanzen:1 Neue instanz
Skills:Spieler haben nun die auswahl an mehren Skills(Mich Anschreiben)
Ich:Umbennenung von OLOPI zu GM-Olopi(Nur Hier)
MyBuffed:Gruppe ist ONLINE

Geplant: Neue Instanzen,Charakterbild

So Das wars fürs erste Von GM-OLOPI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (7. Juli 2009)

Toddi wird zum Druiden. =) Allerdings ein 'Bad Chicken of Doom'. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (7. Juli 2009)

Ich bin Taure. Außerdem bewege ich mich mit Naarg in die Instanz.


----------



## olopi (8. Juli 2009)

So die erste gruppe geht in die Instanz eine letzte frage:Soll ich den bericht reinstellen oder euch zuschicken?

Er wird etwa um 12.00 Fertig(Text)


----------



## Naarg (8. Juli 2009)

Du kannst gerne reinstellen, vielleicht begeistern sich dann noch mehr hier für dein spiel.


----------



## olopi (8. Juli 2009)

Hier Der Instanzgang von Naarg und Toddi Jenkins:

    T: Los gehts

  N: Rein ins vergnügen

  T+N:* betreten die Instanz*

  Verdorbener Zombie: Endlich Futter* Greift Naarg an*

  N:*95/100*

  N: *Greift Verdorbener Zombie an*

  VZ:*60/100

  T:_Bäumchen__*_Beschwört 4 Bäumchen Verdorbener Zombie Attackieren*

  VZ:*20/100+

  VZ: *Greift Bäumchen 1 an*

  B1:*0/10*

   N:90/100

  B2,B3,B4:_Naturpower_*Bäumchen opfern sich und machen 30schaden an VZ*

  VZ*-10/100*



*Darnok der Schlächter*: *erscheint*

  Dds: Wer wagt es sich mir in den weg zu stellen?

  Dds: Ihr Sollt Büssen* Greift Naarg an*

  N:40/100* greift Darnok der Schlächter an*

  T: *Heal Naarg*

  N:100/110

  Dds:99/100

  N:80/110

  N: _Absorber Schild_* Naarg nimmt keinen Schaden mehr*

  Dds: _Enrage_ *200% mehr schaden dafür 200% weniger Rüstung*

  T: 40/100

  T: *Selbstheilung*

  N: *_Absorber aufheben_* 

  dds:100/1000

  N:40/100

  T: *Heal Naarg*

  N 110/120

  T:_Bäumchen_

  B1,B2,B3 & B4: _Naturpower_

  Dds: 0:1000



  Verdorbene Raupe: Huuuuuunger

  N: Greift Verdorbene Raupe an

  VR:0/10



  Verdorbene Raupe: Lecker

  N: Greift Verdorbene Raupe an

  VR:0/10





  Verdorbene Raupe: Lecker

  T: Greift Verdorbene Raupe an

  VR:0/10



*Nelzgesch der Verderber:* Endlich Nachschub

  N: Denkst du* Greift Nelzgesch an*

  T: Ich werde dich Vernichten * Greift Nelzgesch an*

  NdV: _Freeze_

  T&N:*Eingefroren*

  ???: *Erscheint*

  ???: Was hast du ausgeheckt Nelzgesch? Sprich!!

  NdVas Geht dich nichts an* Greift ??? an*

  ???:*Sonnensturm*

  NdZ:0/5000

  T&N* Auftau*

  T: Wer....

  ???: *Teleportiert sich weg*

  T: ...Bist du?

  T&N: *Werden Ohnmächtig*

  N:* Wird wieder wach und weckt Toddi auf*





*GLückwunsch*





  Huh gar nicht so leicht GM-OLOPI




Bitte meldet euch an




Das wars fürs erste von GM-OLOPI


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (15. Juli 2009)

Muss ich es begreifen?


----------



## Masterdark (15. Juli 2009)

Nö=D Mach aber auch mal mit

Elementarkrieger Rasse Orc


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Muss ich es begreifen?


Das ist genau exakt zu 100% vollkommen korrekterweise das, das ich mich auch gefragt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich will auch mal mitmachen,

----> Berserker, vorerst Mensch dann Ork


----------



## olopi (15. Juli 2009)

also Ork


----------



## Droyale (19. Juli 2009)

Geflügelter (Zombie)


----------



## olopi (21. Juli 2009)

So Wieder einmal ein Update und ein FAQ zum thema Instanzen


Ihr Könnt nun bei mir ein Charakterbild anfordern(Geht etwa einen Tag und ist mit Paint)
Es gibt nun erste items 


Was bedeuted das S nach dem instanznamen?
S bedeutet Story,Storyinstanzen geben bessere Behlonungen sind aber schwieriger jeder spieler kann sie 1mal machen, in Storyinstanzen erlebt ihr Besondere ereignisse,zum beispiel ???
Warum stehen manchmal ( ) vor dem Text?
( und ) sind wie * und * sie zeigen zb. Wie viel LP man noch hat oder zeigen einen Spezialangriff.
Was bedeuten die buchstaben vor dem Text?
Es sind die namen zb. N(aarg) oder T(oddi Jenkinns)

Das Wars von GM-OLOPI


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

Ich wuerde auch gerne mitmachen, Zwerg Magus, Brond


----------



## Masterdark (2. August 2009)

Ich würde gerne einen raid aufmachen bewerbungen einfach reinposten=)


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Hier^^


----------



## theduke666 (11. August 2009)

Und nun?


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

Gibts auch schon elfen? Dan würe ich eine Elfe machen. Klasse: Geflügelte


----------

